# spilled 5-6 drops of duck fat on my Kitayama...effects?



## WiscoNole (Mar 13, 2015)

...and I didn't notice until after it had soaked in. How deep do you think it goes? Is it worth trying to take a lot off with a diamond plate? Will performance be effected?


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 13, 2015)

Pics? I got vegetable oil on mine, and I ended up having to take a lot of height off to fix it, but it was a pretty big splotch.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 13, 2015)

dish soap in the water has helped me minimize the amount of flattening i have to do to fix this in some cases


----------



## mikemac (Mar 13, 2015)

...but does it effect performance in any tangible way?


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 13, 2015)

I've had the odd oil drop here and there on my stones over the years. I've found that most will sink in pretty deep and remain forever (it seems). Only one stone really showed a problem from this and that was the Shapton Pro 8k which got a sort of rubber like feeling in that one spot, like the stone grabbed the edge as it passed by.


----------



## CaremeFraiche (May 9, 2015)

I think the important question is what you were doing with the duck fat?...lol


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 9, 2015)

CaremeFraiche said:


> I think the important question is what you were doing with the duck fat?...lol



Um, duck fat is used for cooking. People who cook often sharpen their own knives, so there is bound to be interaction between them depending on your work environment.

Or maybe it was mistaken for an oil stone?


----------



## mhpr262 (May 9, 2015)

Oh reminds me of that one stone I have that was part of a batch of various stones I bought and that were all supposed to be oilstones. I soaked one to try it out ... turned out I hadn't read the instructions thoroughly enough and there was one stone in the batch that under no circumstances was supposed to come into contact with oil, guess which one it was ....


----------



## ecchef (May 9, 2015)

+1 on the Shap Pro. Really doesn't mix well with oil. Got some oil on a King 6k once and after a good scrubbing didn't seem to accept it at all, aside from a stain.


----------



## Miles (May 12, 2015)

Had someone use oil on a king stone in our kitchen. Completely messed it up. Soaked it in straight Simple Green. Pulled all the oil out if it. Flattened it and it's been fine since.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 16, 2015)

Now you have a duck fat water combination stone


----------



## daveb (May 16, 2015)

Does it affect the taste?


----------



## Dardeau (May 16, 2015)

Don't tell me you haven't licked it!


----------



## CaremeFraiche (May 16, 2015)

Salt it overnight and immerse in duck fat on low heat for 6 or more hours


----------

